# yanmar 2002



## allenclark (Feb 4, 2005)

I have a yanmar 2002 2 wheel drive tractor with a 4 ft bush hog and a 4 ft box blade for sale. It isn't big enough for what I need. Sell for $4000. or will trade for bigger tractor with a front end loader


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Allen!
Sorry to hear the tractor isn't working out for you. Can you post some pics? And you might get some more folks looking at it if you also post it in the classifieds section.


----------

